# Vaping Article On Jacarandas Website



## Stroodlepuff (2/1/14)

http://www.jacarandafm.com/post/e-cigarettes-17-things-you-didnt-know/


----------



## TylerD (2/1/14)

I actually commented on the facebook page and told them to check out the forum.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/1/14)

Nice one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/1/14)

Lets get everybody to go comment and see if we can get this forum mentioned on their website 

Go comment HERE and lets get this forum out there


----------



## TylerD (2/1/14)

Booom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (2/1/14)

looks like some insight knowledge needs to be transfered....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/14)

I loved the info graphic on the article's page - was a fantastic quick overview of the health benefits of vaping. 

But I thought the video was not as good. Snippets here and there. Didn't really paint a good balanced picture.
Sort of made vaping look quite bad. 

Interesting that vaping in the US is now generating $1billion vs tobacco's $80billion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Interesting that vaping in the US is now generating $1billion vs tobacco's $80billion



Take this to the bank:

Give it 5 more years.
The tobacco industry will crumble in the next 3 decades. Once my generation dies I don't see it having much of a future.

They forgot to mention why that e-cig exploded in a mans mouth.

IT WAS A FU**&ING CHINESE CLONE

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

